# to salty bacon



## richard weaver (Mar 11, 2012)

i tryed to make bacon with fresh side cured it with sausage makers honey ham and bacon cure 7# fresh side and follered drictions on bacon cure cured for 10 days and rinsed under cool water cdyed and put in smoker with vent open for 1 hr at at 135 dgs at the end of hr closed vent half way and increased heat to 150 dgs smoked for 3 and half hrs and then increased heat to 170 dgs  cooked 6hrs with out smoke inter temp was 160 dgs  bacon is so salty i am going to throw it away . i know i have little experance smoking but this was a dister /// does any one have a anser to my problem? i am curing a fresh pork loin the sams way what can i do to save the fresh pork loin ? thanks dick


----------



## desertlites (Mar 11, 2012)

You say you rinsed the bellie, what you need to do is Soak it after the cure for a couple 3 hours,slice a piece off and do a fry test to check for salt flavor and if needed soak again. I soak mine 2 to 3 hours than change water and soak another 2. do  this with your loin and it should work out fine.


----------



## pineywoods (Mar 11, 2012)

When you take the meat out of the cure rinse it well then slice a little piece off and fry it and try it to check if it's too salty. If it's too salty then soak in in clean cool water for an hour and try the fry test again if the salt level is good then dry it and smoke it if it's still too salty soak it again with new clean water. Some people will change out the water every 30 minutes. Personally I cold smoke a belly and try to keep temps under 100 because all I'm looking to do is add smoke flavor and I will cook it before I eat it. With Canadian Bacon I fully cook it because often we will eat it on a sandwich without any further cooking


----------



## daveomak (Mar 11, 2012)

Richard, morning....  and *STOP...  Save it for beans... DO NOT THROW IT AWAY..... *

Whew, you had me worried.... I thought this thread was older than it really was.....   Also, fry it... dip in chocolate.... salt, chocolate and bacon is good...

crumble it on a salad.....  someone else will come up with ideas here too....    Dave


----------



## eman (Mar 11, 2012)

DO NOT THROW AWAY!!!

 Use it to season Greens ,beans, soups, lay it over other meats when you smoke them ,Etc . Etc Etc.

 Just adjust your salt in whatever you are cooking to allow for the salt in the bacon.


----------



## aussiepete (Mar 11, 2012)

Pineywoods said:


> When you take the meat out of the cure rinse it well then slice a little piece off and fry it and try it to check if it's too salty. If it's too salty then soak in in clean cool water for an hour and try the fry test again if the salt level is good then dry it and smoke it if it's still too salty soak it again with new clean water. Some people will change out the water every 30 minutes. Personally I cold smoke a belly and try to keep temps under 100 because all I'm looking to do is add smoke flavor and I will cook it before I eat it. With Canadian Bacon I fully cook it because often we will eat it on a sandwich without any further cooking


Pineywoods is spot on.  I've just done my first bacon and had the same issue of being too salty after curing. I submerged my bacon in clean cold water and let soak in the fridge for an hour and it really does make a difference.

Pete


----------



## ddemerath (Mar 11, 2012)

If the bacon is to salty, try blanching it for a minute in boiling water before frying.  I did some bacon for my sister and she thinks it is too salty and this worked for her.


----------

